
The perfect cybercrime: selling fake followers to fake people - nols
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2111613-the-perfect-cybercrime-selling-fake-followers-to-fake-people/
======
DrScump
"These zombie followers are available to buy in packs of 1000 (for $2.95) to
50,000 ($249.95)."

Um, _what_? What kind of idiot overpays by 66% to buy a _larger_ quantity?

How does an editor read that and not question it?

